# Warnings when starting applications through ssh



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Feb 11, 2009)

I received the following sets of warnings when starting applications like firefox, opera, gimp, etc through ssh:

$ Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:10.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:10.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:10.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:10.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:10.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:10.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:10.0".


As far as I can remember I didn't have those before I performed a portupgrade. Any clues?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 11, 2009)

Type 'Generic Event Extension' in the forum's Search box. It's been covered plenty of times.


----------

